# New Zealand - Northland - Bayleys Beach



## vonnagy

*Whats There:*
Wow another cool discovery. When i first traveled around NZ I went to bayleys beach and couldn't take any photos. I am glad I went back, this place absolutely rocks. You can take quad bikes on the beach and explore the sand dunes, which are truly surreal and amazing. There is also a wreck of a tiny fishing vessel on the shore if you venture to stay here long enough. I love this place... i think its my favourite beach in all of NZ

*Getting there.*
Piece of cake, take 16 north, then take 12 all the way through dargaville and 10 minute north of dargaville you'll see the exit for Bayleys beach. Its about 3 hours north of auckland.
































*Other notes: *

it always rained when i've been there.. so be prepared to bet a little wet


----------



## Solarize

Wow, that place looks amazing. Photos 1,3 and 7 really do it for me.
They are very saturated colours, did you alter them much?
Nice bit of creativity with the dirtbike tracks on the 3rd.
The first shot just looks magical, well done!


----------



## Luminosity

WOW Vonn .... these are gorgeous shots  !


----------



## umongous

That is absolutely amazing.  Would it be possible to get a close up picture of those green and red plants, for some reason they look really interesting.


----------



## sealnice

Hello from Canada,

Your pictures are amazing, thank's. If you would like to know the story of the boat in the beach (first picture), the name of the boat is "ASKOY II". Jacques Brel, the second owner, was the best french singer, born in Belgium and a fancophone star. Thank's again for your beautiful pictures. You can watch a movie at this adress, for know more about the story : 




Sylvain


----------

